# fregare per benino



## pordiosero

¡Hola amigos de WordReference! 

Cuál la traducción más adecuada para *ecco,mi ha "fregato"per benino! **
*
El contexto: http://www.nderf.org/Italian/stella_nde_italian.htm

Grazie


----------



## olimpia91

Es lo que yo dije, pero usando un vocablo tan informal como *fregare*: 
*embromar*
 2. tr. Engañar a alguien con faramalla y trapacerías. (DRAE)


----------



## olimpia91

Yo diría "me 'embromó' finamente"


----------



## pordiosero

olimpia91 said:


> Yo diría "me 'embromó' finamente"


olimpia91: gracias por responder. ¿Y "ecco" cómo se traduce?


----------



## olimpia91

Se podría decir "he aquí, me 'embromó'..."


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buenas tardes:

Olimpia91 el verbo embromar por España tiene poco uso, por no decir ninguno,: Desconozco por las américas que uso haran de este embromar. Es un verbo de uso culto, y creo yo que si preguntaras muchos españoles de nivel medio-alto pensaríamos más en bromear (gastar bromar) que en engañar. No estoy seguro pero cuando se embadurnaba o mojaba a alguien para lueo echarle plumas, tierra o harina para que se le pegaran al cuerpo creo que se decía que lo habían embromado con/de...
Aunque figuren en el dicci. de la rae: _*faramalla*_ para mí es totalmente desconocida; y yo en lugar de _*trapacerías *_diría sería mejor con *engaños*: puede que en otra región se use trapacería, para mí es de un registro culto y de otros siglos pretéritos.

Si el engaño fuera con mala intención "*lo engaño vilmente*/ _*a sabiendas*_ (registro algo culto), _*lo engaño con mala leche*_ (registro popular y habitual); algunos jóvenes dirían: *lo engaño hasta el culo*: sin referirse a culo como zona anatómica, si no sinónimo de *mucho, abundantemente*. El modismo hasta el culo lo usan mucho en otras frases:* iba colocao, bebido, fumao... hasta el culo*. Antes se decía _*hasta las cachas*_ que significa entre otras cosas las _*nalgas*_, vamos el culo.


----------



## Geviert

_Per_ _benino _es una forma coloquial de _perbene _y quiere decir algo bien hecho cuidadosamente. En tal sentido podría entenderse "te engañó muy bien, a la perfección".

PS. _Embromar _es rarísimo, en efecto (tampoco en las américas, diría).


----------



## olimpia91

Esto lo dice un periodista español en una revista española:
 "*La embromó *como a Jeanine que, pese a llevar 20 años liada con él, no consiguió 
hacerlo su marido. Era experto en prometer y no dar..."
http://www.tiempodehoy.com/opinion/...no-descarta-amor-con-el-peque-de-carmen-tello

En Argentina, embromar es muy común y coloquial, tiene distintos significados según el contexto, y veo que en España alguien la usa con el significado de engañar y perjudicar como si fuese argentino.


----------



## 5-ht

olimpia91 said:


> En Argentina, embromar es muy común y coloquial, tiene distintos significados según el contexto, y veo que en España alguien la usa con el significado de engañar y perjudicar como si fuese argentino.


Nel Cono Sud è molto usato 'embromar'.
Me embromó = me hizo tonto = me engañó.


----------



## Neuromante

En España "_embromar_" es completamente desconocido. Como dice Elxenc; se entendería como alfa relacionado con "hacer bromas"



olimpia91 said:


> Esto lo dice un periodista español en una revista española:
> "*La embromó *como a Jeanine que, pese a llevar 20 años liada con él, no consiguió
> hacerlo su marido. Era experto en prometer y no dar..."
> http://www.tiempodehoy.com/opinion/...no-descarta-amor-con-el-peque-de-carmen-tello
> 
> En Argentina, embromar es muy común y coloquial, tiene distintos significados según el contexto, y veo que en España alguien la usa con el significado de engañar y perjudicar como si fuese argentino.



Me acabo de leer por encima en supuesto "artículo" de la supuesta "periodista". Vista la cantidad de barbaridades (Incluso separa párrafos a mitad de frase), que no es sino una sarta de cotilleos con el nivel cultural de cualquier programa de cotilleos de la televisón, uno de esos donde llevan a supuestos famosos para que se griten, pues encontrar esa palabra casi que confirma el que no se usa y es completamente desconocida. No la encontré, por cierto, entre las burlas a Isabel Pantoja y su juicio y las críticas a los rizos "pasados de moda" de Paz Vega desistí de buscarla


----------



## Anja.Ann

olimpia91 said:


> Yo diría "me 'embromó' finamente"



Hola a todos 

Me gusta muchisimo "finamente" para "per benino".  En alternativa diría "astutamente"


----------



## Neuromante

Completamente, descaradamente (Las de Geviert) totalmente (La de Zylvia) cualquiera de estas tres.
"Finamente" no, habría que hacer un enorme esfuerzo para entender el sentido, y además hacerse a la idea de que quien habla es un argentino.
"Finamente" se traduce como "in maniera elegante"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, gracias, Neuromante!  
Entonces "finamente" no se puede usar para decir "con maestría/hábilmente" en este contexto? "Perbenino", en italiano, es usado de forma irónica aquí.


----------



## 5-ht

Anja.Ann said:


> Ah, gracias, Neuromante!
> Entonces "finamente" no se puede usar para decir "con maestría/hábilmente" en este contexto? "Perbenino", en italiano, es usado de forma irónica aquí.


Usalo tranquillamente, si capirà.
DRAE


> finamente.
> 1. adv. m. Con finura o delicadeza.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


È il senso ironico quel che conta.


----------



## Neuromante

"Finamente" no es correcto. La definición del DRAE  puesta por 5-ht alude a "finura" y "delicadeza" que, en español, no son aplicables por que se refiere a lo que ya puse "in maniera elegante", ninguna relación con "per benigno" y ninguna posibilidad de interpretarlo en modo irónico

*Habilmente sería correcto. También funciona completamente o cualquier expresión que pueda indicar un sentido completo y detallista. Incluso "hasta el fondo"*


----------



## 涼宮

Sólo para añadir una posibilidad, en el español venezolano se puede usar el verbo ''fregar'' con el mismo sentido de embromar o joder a alguien (los tres verbos se usan aquí, fregar es algo más común que embromar). Debido a la gran inmgiración italiana que tuvo Venezuela es probable que adquiriésemos este significado de ellos tal como adquirimos 'testa'. Aquí ''fregar'' significa o eso o ''lavar'' como en ''fregar los platos''.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, 涼宮	 

Muchas gracias por tu aportación, es muy interesante.


----------



## 5-ht

涼宮 said:


> Sólo para añadir una posibilidad, en el español venezolano se puede usar el verbo ''fregar'' con el mismo sentido de embromar o joder a alguien (los tres verbos se usan aquí, fregar es algo más común que embromar). Debido a la gran inmgiración italiana que tuvo Venezuela es probable que adquiriésemos este significado de ellos tal como adquirimos 'testa'. Aquí ''fregar'' significa o eso o ''lavar'' como en ''fregar los platos''.


Anch'io ho sentito usare, in sudamerica, il verbo _'fregare'_ con lo stesso significato italiano.


----------

